# Really Unique mounts



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

To be auctioned to highest bidder...............


http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/942921/fp60.cgi

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/942921/fp61.cgi


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

put a *SPARTAN* jersey on him and I might just place a bid :evil:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck.


----------

